# santa barbara locals!



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=114758

check it out for some free food and a meet!

Jerry


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

I'll make it next week. (I think)


----------



## Dan4tuc58 (Feb 25, 2003)

If its still going on when school starts back up (UCSB..the 25th right?)haha...too lazy to drive up...plus i have work :dunno:


----------

